# Possible Lease Horse



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

As most of you know now, Amber is for sale, I have 3 people lined up to see her this week so far. My trainer thinks she'll sell fast, she's a nice horse at a fair price. Any way I don't want to jump into buying another horse right away, I want to take my time and really really find the perfect horse. In the meantime my trainer suggested I try a horse thats at the barn and maybe consider leasing him while I'm shopping so I will still have a horse to ride between lessons. 

I tried him out today, and I enjoyed him. He's a 17 hand paint/Andalusian cross and is 10 years old. He's narrower then Amber but super solid. We were both a MESS today, he hasn't been ridden in at least a month and was all over the place (plus it was COLD and WINDY and they were all going nuts) and I haven't ridden in a few weeks and I'm sick. So I was a little tense and he was a little agitated but we survived and both calmed down and were going nicely by the end of the ride. 

He also has a very very bad habit of tossing his head, that his owner never corrected, so his first instinct when I ask him to do something is to throw his head in the air.

I like him, but I'm still up in the air about leasing him or not. I'm riding him again tomorrow and possibly doing a lesson on him on Friday!! 

Here is a video of him lunging before I got on





And riding, this was about 1/2 way through the ride so we were still struggling a bit


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

He almost reminds me a bit of Indie when I first got her, in the last video. Head up, tossing it, etc. If it's just training, it's nothing that can't likely be fixed. Indie was already going better within two weeks. Our first ride was all walking, because she'd try trotting off every time my leg touched her. After a few rides, she was content to walk and even trot on a loose rein and keep a rhythm. I think if you rode multiple times per week, you'd see lots of improvement. You look good on him too!  If you like him, go for it!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, this is him in the cold and wind after not being ridden in a month. I was a little tense but I think that was more habit (spent so much time being scared on my mare) because he really never felt like he was going to do anything bad, and he was listening to me. The head tossing is something his owner has never corrected, but he will stop doing it if you ask him to move correctly. I've seen his owner (who is very green) pull him out of a field after not riding in a month and walk/trot/canter and the worst Giacomo did was a half-assed little hop at the canter.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

He has a rather long and weak looking back.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well one of the girls at the barn rode Giacomo yesterday, I mentioned to my trainer that he looked uncomfortable when I watched the videos over and thought it might be my weight, so she put one of the girls at the barn on him (who is probably 130lbs) and he still acted the same way, tail swishing, head tossing (though hes always done the head tossing thing, and yes his teeth are done regularly, he just never got corrected for the head tossing, but he will come into a nice frame and stop the heading tossing if asked) My trainer is going to talk to his owner about having his back checked to make sure nothings up, so that's good.

But yes I've decided to not to lease him, though if his back is ok and he's just being a butt head about being back in work, I am going to ride him a couple time a week, until I find a horse to buy.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

*He looks fine*

I don't think you are too heavy for him. He has an andalusian build, they can tend towards being long in the back...also without consistent riding he has probably lost a lot of tone and topline.

Btw, my primary riding horse was exactly the same. He would toss his head and get spittle on your face....just charming. I posted on another forum asking how to stop the behavior but people just got on me about needing to have him checked out for possible issues....no one seemed able to digest the fact that he had been vet checked and I mentioned several times that he is STUBBORN and if not ridden 3-4 times a week turns into a monster. I believed then that it was him being a brat and that ended up being the case. 

Anyways, I just started trying things....in the end giving my scary "ahhh" verbal correction (which he already understood=bad/wrong) and backing him up quickly and it stopped within a few weeks. That was about 8 months ago and it hasn't been a problem at all since. 

Even though you aren't going to lease him, enjoy learning to speak his "language."


----------

